# Wii System Update Failed.



## Kazhang

I Just bought Skyward Sword, and I have to do a system update. Whenever I do it says it failed.

Why? My Wii is not modded in ANY way and this is a large waste of 50$ + tax if I can't play a game because of the system, and If I have to go out and buy a new system because of it, well I have lost all faith in nintendo.


----------



## koala

Do you have any problems connecting your Wii to your home network and internet?

If you don't have a good connection, you won't be able to receive any system updates.


----------



## Kazhang

koala said:


> Do you have any problems connecting your Wii to your home network and internet?
> 
> If you don't have a good connection, you won't be able to receive any system updates.


There were parental controls, but we got rid of those. We were able to connect to the internet fine, Wifi was fine, and we attempted to update then. It actually gave us an error code when updating via the internet (Error code 32004)

I was on the phone with nintendo for about an hour, pretty much It's either "modded"(Which it's not, I've had it since new, never modded it) or there's something wrong with the system.

This is honestly a pain in the *** to play one game. I have to send my wii away for like 2 weeks, to SEE if they can manually update it, JUST to play one game.


----------



## koala

Error Code 32004 - Lost connection during Wii system update: Nintendo - Customer Service | Wi-Fi Connection - Error Code 32004


> *Likely cause:* Your wireless router may need to be power cycled, or the connection settings have changed.
> 
> *How to fix:* Power cycle your router; redo the connection settings on the Wii and try again.
> 
> Did this connection used to work but has suddenly stopped? "Power cycle" your router and modem. To do this, unplug both the modem and the router from the power outlet. Wait a few minutes, and plug the modem back in. Wait a couple of minutes for the modem to initialize, then plug in the router. Try to connect the Wii, Nintendo DS, or Nintendo 3DS online and test for proper response.
> 
> *Other suggestions:*
> 
> It has been found that this Error Code may appear during a Wii System Update if a Wii console has been modified to run unofficial software. If your Wii console has been modified to run unofficial software, we are unable to provide additional support for your Wii System Update issue.
> 
> *Slow or incompatible Internet connections* can "time out" and result in this error code. Are you using a broadband Internet connection such as DSL, cable, or fiber optic? Other, slower types of connections, may not be compatible. Click here for more info about compatible connection types.
> 
> *Try the following:*
> 
> *Check for wireless interference*, which can affect the signal strength to the Wii console. To help minimize wireless interference, try the following:
> 
> Make sure other wireless devices such as cordless phones or wireless speakers are turned off, and that the Wii console is an open area without objects or electronics blocking the signal. (For instance, if the Wii is placed in a crowded entertainment center, try moving the Wii somewhere with more room.)
> 
> Change your router's channel setting to 1 or 11. By default, most routers broadcast on channel 6, which overlaps with other channels and may be weaker. For help doing this, click here and select your router brand and model (if available). The information you need is found in the "Broadcast Channel:" area.
> 
> *Manually change your Wii console's DNS settings.* To do this, follow these steps:
> 
> 1. Access the Wii system settings (how to), and use the right arrow twice and select "Internet."
> 2. Select "Connection Settings," and choose the connection file (1, 2, or 3) that are you are currently using.
> 3. Select "Change settings" and click the right arrow 3 times to reach "Auto-Obtain DNS."
> 4. Select "No," and choose "Advanced Settings."
> 5. Click into the "Primary DNS" field and enter: *008.008.008.008*
> 6. Click into the "Secondary DNS" field and enter: *008.008.004.004*
> 7. Select "Confirm," and then "Save."
> 8. Select "OK" to start the connection test. Once the test finishes, try to download the update again.
> 
> *Our servers may be busy*, especially if a new update for the Wii system is available. Wait at least a couple of hours and try to download the update again. If after waiting several hours you are still receiving this error code, please call 1-800-255-3700.
> 
> If you are still getting this error code after trying the steps above, please call 1-800-255-3700 for further assistance.


There are several other forum threads discussing this problem where the internet connection is good but the system won't update. After following the standard instructions (see link above), most people had to contact Nintendo directly to fix it.


----------

